# critiqe my fren (karkar27)



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

hey guys this is my fren (karkar27) i know she needs to work on alot lol..... feel free to critiqe her







critiqe her


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

ok i only have a few things to say. she shouldn't be riding in sneakers, yes shes being lead but its still dangerous. Also she should be wearing long pants. even if its hot. How many of us have wanted to ride in shorts when its hot! :roll: Her back isnt straight and she looks a bit.. sloppy still good luck


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*reply*

Lets say this NEVER ride in sneakers or shorts unless you want to get saddle burn or get in danger. Straighten up, if you ever plan to show don't do that. She's not holding the reighns right with her thumbs up on top of them and she needs to keep her heals down! Also, lengthen the stirrups there too short! :roll:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

get over it if she wants to get sores all over her legs than thats her problem and if she wants her shoes to get stuck then thats also her problem......judge her riding not her clothes


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*horse*

Yes i agree riding in sneakers is very dangerous!! too dangerous to even ride in the paddock!! She needs to ride on the ball of her foot not - well what ever she is doing!! Sit up straight and hold the reins up, there should be a straight line from her shoulders hips and heels. My opion is that she should defintally stay on the lead for a while yet (6months to a year) well until her riding is safe and she can buy some proper riding gear!!
Cheers


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Mathew said:


> get over it if she wants to get sores all over her legs than thats her problem and if she wants her shoes to get stuck then thats also her problem......judge her riding not her clothes


we are not critiquing her clothes for no reason! Its is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS to ride in sneakers. My friend is in a coma right now because she fell off her horse when she was riding in sneakers. Her foot got stuck, the horse dragged her and she hit her head numerous times. she may not make it. You don't want to put your friend in danger like that.


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

*h*

hope your friend is alrite Madds!! Don't get on a horse until u r in safe gear


----------



## HighStylinRascal (Jun 5, 2007)

From what you have here, her legs are 6 inches too far forward, she has her feet shoved into the stirrups too far, her back is curved way too much, shes not looking where shes going, her chin isn't up, her hands aren't closed on the reins, her thumbs need to be up, she needs to lower her stirrups two holes, and a riding critique would be much easier if she were riding in a bridle but I can definitely see why you have her on a line right now. 

It'd be better if we had pics where she was trying to look good. 

That all being said, keep working at it, we all looked pretty bad at first, and it takes time and effort to get better

Never give up on your dream to ride


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

Well, its kinda hard to critique her when shes sitting like that. DOes she always sit like that when riding?cuz if she does, she needs to lenghthen her stirrups, sit up straight and keep her hands in a totally different position.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok the sneakers bit I cant really comment coz I ride in joggers but the short pants and tank top are a big NO-NO!!! Saddle burn and pinching is NO fun!! And if she came off......yes I know shes on lead line.....she could get bad gravel rash.



BIG NO-NO!!!!


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

GET HER OFF NOW!!
B4 SHE KILLS HER SELF!!
THAT HORSE IS TOOO SMALL FOR HER, HER LENGH OF HER STIRRUPS ARE LIKE JOCKEY STYLE, BUY HER SOME CORRECT GEAR!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ said:


> GET HER OFF NOW!!
> B4 SHE KILLS HER SELF!!
> THAT HORSE IS TOOO SMALL FOR HER, HER LENGH OF HER STIRRUPS ARE LIKE JOCKEY STYLE, BUY HER SOME CORRECT GEAR!!!


Without getting too involved in this topic, I have to remind you to be polite and to not write comments that will upset or offend other members.
I believe both Mathew and his/her friend will have understood everyones disaproval of the clothing attire worn.

On another note, I do have to disagree with the statement that the horse is too small for her.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Exuse me ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~
Im sorry for getting involved but i really took offence to that!
You have no right in the world to say things like that about anyone no matter what circumstances there might be.

You mean to say just because other people wear different clothes its a bad thing? I ride in bathers (like bather undie things and a bather top) i ride in what ever i like when ever i like. As long as you are confortable thats all that matter's. You ride at your own risk!

You also have to remember she is sitting while the horse is standing i dont sit sloched but if she wants to she can! the horse isnt moving is it? No.
her stirrips look fine for now its not like she is going to have them dressage style and she is learning is she? Ive been riding for years now and i have my stirrips up short. But people say i ride short very nicely.

you cant really critique someone from these pictures. All people are doing is critiquing her clothes and how she is sitting i cant accilly see that she is making an effort because it looks as if she is only having some fun!!

And all you lot can do is pick on her because of it.
I really do think you should look at your self before you start picking on other people who are learning.

I know what some people have said would bring me down about my riding! But one thing that girl has to remember is to not listen to it!

I teach people to ride.
And the one thing that people who are learning love to hear is Phrase and positive comments.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I forgot to add.

With the size of this horse/galloway/pony.

I used to ride a 12.2hh Arab x RP palomino pony i was 14 and i was over 5foot. My feet went past her knee's JUST.
I had lessons on her for 4 months and you mean to say i was (to big) for her. you would have to believe how strong they are they are stronger then horses.
Im now 17 and 5'9 and im riding a 14.3hh (a quarter off 15 hh) Galloway.(the horse in my siggy). You also meen to say im to big for him!

Really if the horse isnt effected with this why do people have to make silly comments! If this girl wants to ride a small pony good luck to her.

It really dosnt have anything to do with anyone else. And to me the little horse looks quiet happy!

I think if no1 has nothing nice to say they should keep there nasty/unuseful comments to themself.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

well from what i see your horse looks great, but i think your stirrups look really short, they could go down like a hole of two. And, i think you should ride in boots and riding jocs, or chaps cause it can be dangerous riding in shoes like that. But other than that not bad =] 

.:Chelsea:.


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

*GEEZ*

Geez, but i am telling the truth but! If you can't afford to buy the correct gear for you and the horse you shouldn't have one! So what am suppose to do-don't care about her getting hung up in the stirrups-or better yet having bruises from head to toe! 
1. Lengthin her stirrups
2. Sit up straight
3. Get some long pants and some sleeves on a shirt
4. look happy!

I know every body has to strat somewhere but maybe, she should get some riding lessons. Thanks for you comments regarding this issue, lighten up :lol: 

Cheers mate, hope i didn't offend ANYBODY cause i am just saying what i mean......


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: GEEZ*



~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ said:


> Geez, but i am telling the truth but! If you can't afford to buy the correct gear for you and the horse you shouldn't have one! So what am suppose to do-don't care about her getting hung up in the stirrups-or better yet having bruises from head to toe!
> *1. Lengthin her stirrups
> 2. Sit up straight
> 3. Get some long pants and some sleeves on a shirt
> ...


1. Lengthin her stirrups - *Maybe go down 2 - 3 holes..*
2. sit up straight - *Are you going to explain this?*
3. Get some long pants and some sleeves on a shirt - *Critiquizing her riding dosnt mean critiquizing her clothes.*
4. look happy - *Thats got nothing to do with riding.*


----------



## Born.Jumper (Jun 15, 2007)

All i want to say is a big WELL DONE for gettin on a horse i know plenty of people around her age well the ages she looks that wouldent get on a horse ever but she has with a bit of time and lesson i think she could go real far :lol: 

GOOD LUCK HUN  

from paige x


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

When creating the Critique forum, one concern of ours was that members with conflicting opinions could clash here.

For the sake of the community, the Horse Forum staff respectfully asks that all posts remain friendly, or at least neutral. There are plenty of ways to express conflicting opinions without creating conflict between members.

Thank you very much for helping to preserve the atmosphere of the Horse Forum. 

Sincerely,
The Horse Forum Staff


----------

